# '05 Altima SE - Air Conditioner not cold



## Kycon (Jun 16, 2008)

My a/c had a leak in a hose. It was replaced and topped up with freon and worked well for three days. Then on a 90 degree day blew only warm air. You would occasionally get a 2 second burst of cold. When the 2 second burst happens I feel a change in the car and a slight coolant smell. Then the next morning it was working fine. It seems to stop once the outside temp hits about 70 and runs sparatic. At 90 degrees I just get warm air. Took it to the shop this morning and it showed at 35 degrees. Now in the afternoon its back to warm air. H E L P ! ! !


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

im thinkin your seal isnt sealing well enough and its leaking when its hot out b/c heat causes materials to expand...check the "seal"


----------

